# Please, someone explain to me. . .



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

......


----------



## knoxydoll (May 10, 2007)

I'm guilty of always posting way to many photos. I'm a bit of a ham but  to be honest I don't know why I do it. I take a bunch and can never really cut it down to two or three. I'm sorry if it bugs you. I don't like when people post links in FOTD cause I'm too lazy to click them all.

p.s. I totally put 20 pics in the last FOTD I did (which was today)


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

No, no, it doesn't bug me, persay.

It's moreso the fact that I don't get it.  I understand that it can sometimes be hard to cut it down to just a couple but when the pictures look practically the same, I just don't see the point of 10-40 pictures that are just alike.  I just feel like nobody really wants to spend the time scrolling through a ton of pictures that are the same (or at least, to me).  It just makes me ignore the point of the FOTD: the makeup.  I get hung up on the amount of pictures.  But then again, I am a little OCD about things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





20 pictures?  Wow, that is _a lot_.  Ha.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 10, 2007)

I guess I've always just thought more is better. No ones ever said that there was too many pictures, but no one has ever said that anything looks bad. I know I'd want someone to tell me if what I'm doing ircks them or turns them away from liking me and my looks. 
I know I try to be honest with people when posting but I sometimes feel as if I'm the only one, but I guess that's a whole other thread. 

So my question is what is the proper format (like close up of this and this...) and amount of photos to be shown in a FOTD.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2007)

I think some people just don't think much about it or think very subtle differences in a photo are important to publish.

*shrugs. FOTDs have never been something I'm interested in, but that's just  me


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think some people just don't think much about it or think very subtle differences in a photo are important to publish.

*shrugs. FOTDs have never been something I'm interested in, but that's just  me_

 
I'm starting to realize that.  The fact that they just don't notice or realize.  Leave it to me to notice something like that.

How come FOTDs don't interest you?  Out of my curiosity, I would love to know.  I guess I am interested in FOTDs too much, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_So my question is what is the proper format (like close up of this and this...) and amount of photos to be shown in a FOTD._

 
Ah, I am coming off really bad here, but I really didn't mean for this escalate to something like this.

There is no proper format for FOTDs.  I mean, you post what you like and what you want to post.  My whole thing was what was the point behind posting so many pictures.  You gave me that reason and case solved.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a classic example of to each their own, you know.

In my eye, I believe that when posting a FOTD, it's nice to have a picture of an open eye, closed eye, or a close up (if you can get a nice one).  But as it is the case with many things, this "criteria" varies from person to person.  Especially when there is no criteria really.  People post what they like and how much they like.  I've realized this now.  That was my whole point, essentially.

It's kind of like when people post a picture that is completely washed out by the flash.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some get it, some don't.  That seems like a bad example, haha.

I just feel like that sometimes even one picture can be a good enough visual in providing the overall look or image of your makeup, you know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just me, again.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

  How come FOTDs don't interest you? Out of my curiosity, I would love to know. I guess I am interested in FOTDs too much  
 
They just don't normally, unless it's something really spectacular like Mardi Gras makeup or someone trying to emulate someone else. I see plenty of people with interesting makeup on the street. I'd rather see the process someone applies their makeup.


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 10, 2007)

I'd love to know what the point of posting extreme close-ups of lips in the FOTD section is...it really creeps me out sometimes, close-ups of the eye I can understand, but the lips?  Especially when you can see lip hair?


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to know what the point of posting extreme close-ups of lips in the FOTD section is...it really creeps me out sometimes, close-ups of the eye I can understand, but the lips?  Especially when you can see lip hair?_

 

AHAHAHA!

I just laughed out loud.  Like seriously so loud!  I completely understand what you mean by this.  It can be a little creepy seeing someone's lips so up close like that.  But I guess they want you to see the full effect of what they have on their lips (?).

A lot women don't realize they have lip hair though.  And we all know  how unforgiving macro shots can be.


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'd rather see the process someone applies their makeup._

 

You're right.

Tutorials interest me more, but I still like to see what colour combinations people come up with.  Half of the makeup I see when I'm out is pretty bad, to be honest.  There are so many girls on my university campus that still do the whole "orange skin, white icing lips, thick rim of eyeliner."  It's so distracting.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 10, 2007)

Lip hair weirds me out too. It ironically makes a pretty makeup picture ugly.

The only thing that disappoints me in FOTD is having only one pic and it is bad quality. I get all like "aw dang"! lol


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Cara-

Me too!

Or when it's one picture and the flashes washes it out to unrecognizable lengths!  I mean what's the point if we can't see the makeup?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 11, 2007)

it's vanity.. muahaha! I personally love staring at myself in the mirror.. n_n


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 11, 2007)

@    Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_it's vanity.. muahaha! I personally love staring at myself in the mirror.. n_n_

 
That is what it comes boiling down too!


----------



## yummy411 (May 11, 2007)

i don't mind... i'm a visual person so i love to see pics.. when they become to excessive, i click out of the post.. like you said: to each it's own. 

close ups of lips can be a little weird, but then again you can also see true color.

i know i take pics with my crappy cam, but i'm just hoping that you all see what i see..


----------



## lipshock (May 11, 2007)

Yummy, that's what I do to.  Sometimes I feel like I might be missing out on good makeup but I really can't be bothered with scrolling through a million and one pictures.

xbeatofangelx - you're absolutely right but I still don't understand it.


----------



## mystikgarden (May 11, 2007)

I'm guilty! I did it in my last fotd and didn't even know how silly it was until I posted them. I had taken so many pictures and just rushed through and picked out the ones I liked. They were pretty much all the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Sorry guys...

I do like looking at fotd's It gives me more of an idea of how the makeup looks. Everyone has their own style and not everyone post tuts....


----------



## sharyn (May 11, 2007)

If I really really like the make up, I want to see lots of pics. If I dont like it, I'll click "return" after the first one or two photos. So I really dont mind people posting lots of pics. 

As long as they tell you from the begining ( "pic heavy" or "lots of pics" in the thread title) so that you know you'll have to deal with lots of loading time, I find it okay. 

I think it's far worse and somehow rude to post one single blurry pic and not list ANY of the products you used. If you dont have the time to write the product names down, dont post a FOTD untill you find the time - but maybe thats just me


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

I typically post 4 pictures per look, two full face, one open eye close up and one closed eye closeup.  Once in a blue moon, there'll be a look that I'm just extremely proud of, and I'll photograph it to death and post it, not realizing that there are so many pictures.


----------



## lipshock (May 11, 2007)

Pixie,
I think six pictures is a good number for a FOTD when concerned with being "pic heavy", but anything past like maybe 8 or even 10 in some instances (I guess when I really, really like the makeup) is a bit much.

Sharyn,
The blurry picture and lack of products listed definitely gets me too.  If you're going to post a FOTD at least list the products use just in case someone really likes it and wants to duplicate the look.  That's why I am thankful for the new FOTD guidelines.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 12, 2007)

i only post two pics, most would be 4 if i do close up eye shots. It annoys me as well with tonnes of pics looking the same, i'm like, k... ive seen two, that's enough.

/rant lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2007)

Great. Now people not only have to worry about people a) not responding to the post at all, b) making unkind comments, or c) being just generally rude (though I think Specktra's community is better about that than other sites I've seen...we don't allow non constructive criticism...), they also have to worry about whether they've posted 'too many' pictures.
Yikes.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 12, 2007)

don't get me wrong, i like seeing EOTDs, FOTDs to get inspiration and if i see something that catches my attention, I comment on it saying it's awesome, looks great and also praise the poster's skills as well. I'm one of those impatient people who needs to learn patience lol


----------



## astronaut (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to know what the point of posting extreme close-ups of lips in the FOTD section is...it really creeps me out sometimes, close-ups of the eye I can understand, but the lips?  Especially when you can see lip hair?_


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2007)

Shimmer,

I didn't mean for it come to off like I was trying to be mean, I was just simply stating my opinion on the matter.  :shrug:  Next time, I'll just keep it to myself.

And I don't think people have to worry about anything.  If they want to post as many pictures as they want, they can.  I wasn't saying they shouldn't.  All I was saying is that I don't understand the point when they all look pretty much the same.


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_i only post two pics, most would be 4 if i do close up eye shots. It annoys me as well with tonnes of pics looking the same, i'm like, k... ive seen two, that's enough.

/rant lol_

 
See, that was my feeling behind it, but people are taking it to heart as if I've insulted them or something.

Oi vey.


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Shimmer,

I didn't mean for it come to off like I was trying to be mean, I was just simply stating my opinion on the matter.  :shrug:  Next time, I'll just keep it to myself.

And I don't think people have to worry about anything.  If they want to post as many pictures as they want, they can.  I wasn't saying they shouldn't.  All I was saying is that I don't understand the point when they all look pretty much the same._

 
I don't think you were being mean at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's just that FOTDs are such a _sensitive_ subject for so many people because it's throwing yourself out there for criticism...if that makes sense.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2007)

I admit that sometimes looking at FOTD's is sometimes like looking at someones myspace profile :/


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I admit that sometimes looking at FOTD's is sometimes like looking at someones myspace profile :/_

 
Okay, I wish I had thought of this because I believe this would've went over a little better than my original statements.

HAHA, that was so funny!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2007)

well....looking at someones lip gloss/lipstick color would be a lot better if they weren't blowing kisses at me.. or something. lol


----------



## Katura (May 17, 2007)

I'm super visual, and I love seeing all of the pictures...I honestly can't get enough haha. I think I max mine out at about 6, if I absolutley have to.

But I do see where you're comin from...what I find really funny (but I don't see here hardly ever) is in a MU community on LJ or myspace...where someone will take 50+ ridiculously angled pictures in the same 'pose', mess with the contrast on about half of them to make their skin either super pale or obnoxiously orange, and post them all, and ask for CC. It's too funny. You cant give any CC because you cant see the makeup due to their funny awkward posing and the contrast messes with the color anyway.

Lose lose situation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_well....looking at someones lip gloss/lipstick color would be a lot better if they weren't blowing kisses at me.. or something. lol_

 
hahaha...I htink in EVERY FOTD if its not me making that stupid kissy face witha peace sign, I have to make some other dumb face...but at least I know its goofy...hahaha


----------

